# Pics of our old timers



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I don't have my old timer anymore as I lost her last May to colic (she was 24), but I think of her every day. This was taken three days before she died:










So let's see pictures of your old timers! (Include their age.)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Here's Justin - QX x TB @ age 26


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Justin looks great, kickshaw!

Nobody else has geriatric horses?!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's Pistol (He's the sorrel - at 24, he'll be 25 in March). And Black (29 years, almost 30).


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's Scooter! 28 years old. Almost 29!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

thanks 3 neighs!

he actually looks a lot better now - he's put on a bit of weight...i like 'em chunky!


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Great looking horses!
Here is our 26 year old QH . He has severe arthritis and with medication seems to be doing great. His riding days are over, of course, but he is a great babysiter and just plain fun to be around.
With him is a pic of young Draft cross.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is a pic of Candy,
She is a Missouri Fox Trotter, her registered name is 
Sensation's Southern Gal

I think she 22, she is Mr Bailey's horse, He has had here since she was a babe, lol


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

oops..forgot the pic


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Everyone's horses look great! Not one looks their age.  Thanks so much for sharing!

Rustic, I love those pics - look at him go!

Kickshaw, I agree. Mine are all on the chunky side, too.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

FancyAppy said:


> Great looking horses!
> Here is our 26 year old QH . He has severe arthritis and with medication seems to be doing great. His riding days are over, of course, but he is a great babysiter and just plain fun to be around.
> With him is a pic of young Draft cross.


is the chestnut the QH? cause he looks young too young to be 26! an the one with the spotted rump looks like an appy!


oye vey im confused :neutral:


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

I love seeing pics of well-cared for old timers. They are all beautiful. Great job everyone! Any more?


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm hoping to go home this weekend and if I do I'll try to get more of Scooter! The ones I posted are a bit old. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

This is my 30yr old QH mare, Cocoa.
She and I have been together since she was 6 yrs old.
Her birthday is April 13

This one here was taken about a week or two before her birthday









This was taken on her 30th bday


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

*19 and as happy as can be ! =]*

Well the oldest horse we have is 19 !! And his face looks A LOT like cocoa (he even has the same cribbing collar) lol ... but i only have a pic of his body, because we only got him a few weeks ago =] 
soo here he is !


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

The older horse is the chestnut. The draft cross is Appy/Belgian.Thanks for saying he looks good. We love this old guy.
Here is another pic of him.



Gingerrrrr said:


> is the chestnut the QH? cause he looks young too young to be 26! an the one with the spotted rump looks like an appy!
> 
> 
> oye vey im confused :neutral:


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

She looks fabulous!How wonderful you have been together so long.



kim_angel said:


> This is my 30yr old QH mare, Cocoa.
> She and I have been together since she was 6 yrs old.
> Her birthday is April 13
> 
> ...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

This Is Jersey Girl


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Here's Snapple
She's a 26 year old Shetland x Quarter horse


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Its really awesome to see how great all of these older horses look.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I agree! I've seen pictures of Snapple and never would have guessed she was 26! She's such a beautiful color, too.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are a couple new ones of Scooter. He's the QH. Almost 29


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Black Horse...


----------

